# Gamestop, in questo mondo di ladri...



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

So che l'argomento non è nuovo perché, ormai, è risaputo che questa non è altro che una catena di truffatori. Ma vorrei porre alla vostra attenzione alcune delle ultime mie esperienze. Come ogni Dicembre stanno facendo una promozione al giorno che dovrebbe offrire sconti vantaggiosi (sottolineo il dovrebbe). Ieri noto sul loro sito Splinter Cell:Blacklist a 15 euro e ,ingolosito dall'offerta, mi reco all'unico punto vendita della mia città. Ma giunto lì, l'amara sorpresa:Blacklist è venduto a 26 euro! A quel punto chiedo spiegazioni e mi viene detto che solo la versione PC sta a 15. Io gli faccio notare che sul sito è scritto diversamente, ma a sua volta il commesso mi fa vedere una piccolissima e ambigua scritta che recita "_a partire da_" posta sopra il prezzo di 15 euro. Incredulo a arrabbiato me ne torno a casa. Scusate, ma se è solo per PC che il gioco costa così poco non vi sembra doveroso specificare meglio? Questa è pubblicità ingannevole!
Oltre a ciò vorrei segnalarvi alcune delle "solite" truffe fatte sul ritiro dell'usato con Xbox ritirate e valutate 70 euro (!!!) e PS3 90 (!!!) oltre a offerte che tante vantaggiose non mi sembrano visto che oggi viene venduto in promozione Pokemon X/Y a 38 euro quando normalmente costa 45 (penso non ci sia nemmeno bisogno di commentare).
È un'azienda che da lavoro a delle persone, ma sono queste le volte che ne desidero ardentemente il fallimento...


----------



## Milo (5 Dicembre 2013)

per la ps3 se la vendi on line ci puoi ricavare 10-20euro in più, nient'altro non ti credere.

che sono ladri in generale sono d'accordissimo


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> per la ps3 se la vendi on line ci puoi ricavare 10-20euro in più, nient'altro non ti credere.
> 
> che sono ladri in generale sono d'accordissimo



Sicuramente è vero che online vendendola non ci ricavi tanto di più, ma ciò che mi infastidisce è il fatto che loro sicuramente la rivenderanno alle solite cifre. La cosa più vergognosa comunque restano i giochi. Cioè se ti fai un giro nei loro reparti degli usati non sai se ridere o piangere:giochi usciti anche 5 ANNI FA (!!!) rivenduti ancora a 30-35 euro quando poi alla cassa sono capaci di valutarteli 5 euro al massimo.


----------



## Milo (5 Dicembre 2013)

fifa 13 a settembre me l'hanno valutato 50 CENTESIMI, ho preferito tenermelo come fermacarte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ho solo pessime esperienze con loro.

Ovviamente non mi rivedranno mai più


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2013)

Non ci andrò mai più da loro.
Per i giochi solo Amazon, Ebay e Subito.it


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sono vergognosi. Last of Us usato lo vendevano a 61 euro, nuovo a 69, su internet lo trovavi a 45 euro nuovo! Cioè dai, una vergnona! Io ci entro solo per ridere in quel negozio.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

Altra cosa triste sono le prenotazioni dei giochi, con possibilità di pagarli meno. Praticamente tu gli porti due giochi per prenotare e pagare 20 un gioco nuovo che deve uscire. Sarebbe pure una buona offerta se non fosse che gli unici giochi che accettano sono quelli usciti negli ultimi 3 mesi (!!!). Per me questa è la peggiore delle loro truffe.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Finché c'è gente che ci casca...e ne conosco! Basterebbe davvero usare un po' il cervello


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Finché c'è gente che ci casca...e ne conosco! Basterebbe davvero usare un po' il cervello



Ma sopratutto vedo tantissimi bimbi con i genitori che finiscono dentro questi ******* soldi. D'altronde loro cosa ne sanno, vedono un negozio che sembra un paradiso!


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo che mi hanno dato Splinter Cell Trilogy senza custodia , ho comprato (e me ne pento amaramente) Black Ops 2 a 70 euro (che non li vale proprio), poi mi sono fatto una carta di credito ed ormai i giochi li compro solo online. Ci passo solo per giocare all'xbox che hanno lì esposto, ma non comprerò mai più robe da loro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Altra cosa triste sono le prenotazioni dei giochi, con possibilità di pagarli meno. Praticamente tu gli porti due giochi per prenotare e pagare 20 un gioco nuovo che deve uscire. Sarebbe pure una buona offerta se non fosse che gli unici giochi che accettano sono quelli usciti negli ultimi 3 mesi (!!!). Per me questa è la peggiore delle loro truffe.


Concordo, tra l'altro i giochi in lista, sono tutti i giochi più recenti, vergognosi. Solo una volta con FIFA 13 ho fatto una prenotazione, perchè mi hanno detto che prendevo sia il codice ultimate team, che la maglia, ma un mese dopo solo il codice mi hanno dato.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ma poi vogliamo parlare del personale?!?Magari sarò sfortunato io, ma difficilmente ho trovato persone più svogliate e irritanti. Da un certo punto di vista posso pure capirli perchè il cliente medio di Gamestop è quasi sempre un caso umano, ma alcune volte mi verrebbe davvero da rispondergli male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fortunatamente la generazione che sta per entrare nell'età da figlio è stata iniziata ai videogiochi, e quindi se ne intenderà e saprà valutare. Falliranno


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2013)

Stanno aprendo ovunque, hanno preso appalti anche all'interno dei centri Unieuro. Evidentemente gli affari gli vanno bene.


----------



## esjie (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ma come si fa a essere così polli? Ci può cascare una volta se sei niubbo, ma una volta che cerchi in rete...


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno aprendo ovunque, hanno preso appalti anche all'interno dei centri Unieuro. Evidentemente gli affari gli vanno bene.



Mi sembra strano fino a poco tempo fa sembrava andassero davvero molto male.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

MAI comprato da loro...qualche volta mi è venuto il desiderio di comprare, ma per fortuna non l'ho fatto
ormai i giochi li compro solo Online o da Amazon o usati su qualche sito


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Dicembre 2013)

OpenGames penso abbia prezzi più bassi, ma ormai conviene comprare tutto online.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Basta capire cosa è Gamestop (ma tante catene sono simili...) e comportarsi di conseguenza.
Quando mi capita un giretto lo faccio volentieri, e da buon retrogamer spesso ne esco soddisfatto


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Basta capire cosa è Gamestop (ma tante catene sono simili...) e comportarsi di conseguenza.
> Quando mi capita un giretto lo faccio volentieri, e da buon retrogamer spesso ne esco soddisfatto


Io da loro non comprerei neanche i giochi ps2 usati da 4 euro. Non vorrei arricchirli più per nulla al mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2013)

Io è più di 1 anno che manco ci entro anche se la tentazione è forte...mi vergogno proprio


----------



## Liuk (10 Dicembre 2013)

Qualcuno ha già fatto una battuta riguardo al fatto che un topic "Gamestop=Ladri" sia stato aperto da uno juventino? 

Comunque è palese che campano solo con gli acquisti dei bimbetti e dei genitori dei suddetti. Chiunque sia un minimo navigato non ci comprerebbe mai nulla. Io entro giusto per vedere quanto ho risparmiato comprando online o usato in altri negozi.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io da loro non comprerei neanche i giochi ps2 usati da 4 euro. Non vorrei arricchirli più per nulla al mondo.


Capsico il ragionamento, ma non lo condivido 
Non sono quei 4(.98 ) euro a far arricchire il gamestop ma chi compra un gioco a prezzo pieno per poi riportarlarlo indietro nel giro di poco tempo prendendosi altri giochi nuovi sfruttando le loro pseudo promozioni.
Se volessi, grazie a tanta roba presa a pochi euri negli anni, potrei arricchirmi alle loro spalle 
Tra i giochi ps2, console prese a due spicci (gamecube e vecchia xbox) ed altri giochini ps1 (che vendono tutti a 25 centesimi) ora come ora qualcosina ho guadagnato ed altro potrei guadagnare.
Per i giochi nuovi vado anche io sui vari zavvi/thehut anche se ormai gioco davvero poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Per me dovrebbero fallire domani , sono dei ladri di prima categoria


----------



## juventino (13 Dicembre 2013)

La cosa assurda è che persino una catena pezzente come l'Opengames è 10mila volte meglio di loro! Lì almeno sull'usato fanno prezzi onesti e il 4x2.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Dicembre 2013)

L'altro ieri ho preso the last of us su euronics che al gamestop te lo fanno pagare 70 euro, lì invece 10 in meno. Peccato che poi sono andato nel piano inferiore del centro commerciale trovandolo in un negozietto dove vendono roba tech addirittura a 50 euro  . Fatto sta che il commesso tutto contento e gentile si è avvicinato a me senza che io gli ho chiesto niente, gli ho detto il gioco che volevo, lui me lo ha trovato e felicemente mi ha detto che il gioco era in offerta. Al gamestop invece pare che ti fanno il favore quando si tratta di quelle ladrate di offerte e prenotazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Vogliamo parlare dei Wii vecchie valutate 12 auro ??? ...BAGAI 12 euro .... capisco che non le voglia piu nessuno ma 12 euro è un insulto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che persino una catena pezzente come l'Opengames è 10mila volte meglio di loro! Lì almeno sull'usato fanno prezzi onesti e il 4x2.



io infatti quando non avevo la Postepay compravo sempre da loro e mi trovavo benissimo


----------



## iceman. (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sono stato la scorsa settimana.

La 360 da 250gb valutata 25 euro, LOL


----------



## juventino (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei Wii vecchie valutate 12 auro ??? ...BAGAI 12 euro .... capisco che non le voglia piu nessuno ma 12 euro è un insulto





iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci sono stato la scorsa settimana.
> 
> La 360 da 250gb valutata 25 euro, LOL



Doppio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Dicembre 2013)

figurimoci io che l'anno prossimo avevo intenzione di dar via la ps3 per lo sconto sulla 4...mi sa che me la tengo


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> figurimoci io che l'anno prossimo avevo intenzione di dar via la ps3 per lo sconto sulla 4...mi sa che me la tengo



Lascia perdere, il prossimo anno sarebbero capaci di valutarla 40 Euro.


----------



## Stex (25 Dicembre 2013)

Vado solo a vedere di giochi usati. Ma devono costare 15/20€ Max


----------



## Canonista (25 Dicembre 2013)

Need for Speed Shift 2 usato a 17 euro è buono?


----------



## iceman. (25 Dicembre 2013)

17 euro per un gioco di 4 anni fa? Boh, non so quanto ti convenga.

Oh ma la ps4 a 400 euro con AC back flag incorporato è un buon prezzo? Considerate che riportando indietro la 360 (valutata 25) e due\ tre giochi dovrei arrivare a 30 euro, quindi mi verrebbe a costare circa 350.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 17 euro per un gioco di 4 anni fa? Boh, non so quanto ti convenga.
> 
> Oh ma la ps4 a 400 euro con AC back flag incorporato è un buon prezzo? Considerate che riportando indietro la 360 (valutata 25) e due\ tre giochi dovrei arrivare a 30 euro, quindi mi verrebbe a costare circa 350.


Direi ottimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Need for Speed Shift 2 usato a 17 euro è buono?



Sì


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Need for Speed Shift 2 usato a 17 euro è buono?



Io per dire tengo Amazon come punto di riferimento, non è sempre detto che abbia il prezzo migliore, però in linea di massima non ti frega mai. 

Nel tuo caso ho dato un'occhiata, lo vedo a 23 euro, quindi usato a 17 ci può anche stare visto che parliamo di ladristop


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Need for Speed Shift 2 usato a 17 euro è buono?


Hai visto su ebay? Certo se vuoi utilizzare l'online devi assicurarti se il pass anche sia usato o no.


----------



## Doctore (26 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 17 euro per un gioco di 4 anni fa? Boh, non so quanto ti convenga.
> 
> Oh ma la ps4 a 400 euro con AC back flag incorporato è un buon prezzo? Considerate che riportando indietro la 360 (valutata 25) e due\ tre giochi dovrei arrivare a 30 euro, quindi mi verrebbe a costare circa 350.


360 valutata 25?
Piuttosto me la tengo...o al massimo la spacco in mille pezzi davanti al negozio di gamestop


----------



## Stex (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io per dire tengo Amazon come punto di riferimento, non è sempre detto che abbia il prezzo migliore, però in linea di massima non ti frega mai.
> 
> Nel tuo caso ho dato un'occhiata, lo vedo a 23 euro, quindi usato a 17 ci può anche stare visto che parliamo di ladristop


se hai tempo vai a farti un giro alla sme a conegliano. stanno vendendo vari giochi dai 9 ai 30 euro. titoli come uncharted 3, assansin creed, mass effect e altri che nn ricordo.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ah si? Devo fare un salto al Conè domenica, passerò di li allora, grazie della dritta


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho trovato The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition usato a 29 euro


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2014)

Il colmo, ps4 difettosa non prende più i cd, guarda caso senza manco farlo apposta la porto il giorno dopo che è passato un mese da quando l'ho comprata, il tipo mi fa "eh se ce la portava ieri gliela cambiavamo, ormai non possiamo più, deve chiamare la sony e mettersi d'accordo con loro" ROTFL, chiamo la sony e per 3 volte cade la linea con l'operatore, la quarta volta ci parlo e mi dice che mi arriva un e-mail dove è presente il numero del corriere che devo chiamare per mettermi d'accordo per la spedizione, tempo di attesa 1 mese, dulcis in fundo : costo della chiamata con l'operatore sony (9,00 euro per 6 minuti).
Tutto questo grazie a gamestop che non si è degnata minimamente di darmi qualche dritta, non l'hanno manco provata, ROTFL..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il colmo, ps4 difettosa non prende più i cd, guarda caso senza manco farlo apposta la porto il giorno dopo che è passato un mese da quando l'ho comprata, il tipo mi fa "eh se ce la portava ieri gliela cambiavamo, ormai non possiamo più, deve chiamare la sony e mettersi d'accordo con loro" ROTFL, chiamo la sony e per 3 volte cade la linea con l'operatore, la quarta volta ci parlo e mi dice che mi arriva un e-mail dove è presente il numero del corriere che devo chiamare per mettermi d'accordo per la spedizione, tempo di attesa 1 mese, dulcis in fundo : costo della chiamata con l'operatore sony (9,00 euro per 6 minuti).
> Tutto questo grazie a gamestop che non si è degnata minimamente di darmi qualche dritta, non l'hanno manco provata, ROTFL..



incredibile...quelli di Gamestop sono tipo i giocatori della Juve, gli fanno il lavaggio del cervello


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il colmo, ps4 difettosa non prende più i cd, guarda caso senza manco farlo apposta la porto il giorno dopo che è passato un mese da quando l'ho comprata, il tipo mi fa "eh se ce la portava ieri gliela cambiavamo, ormai non possiamo più, deve chiamare la sony e mettersi d'accordo con loro" ROTFL, chiamo la sony e per 3 volte cade la linea con l'operatore, la quarta volta ci parlo e mi dice che mi arriva un e-mail dove è presente il numero del corriere che devo chiamare per mettermi d'accordo per la spedizione, tempo di attesa 1 mese, dulcis in fundo : costo della chiamata con l'operatore sony (9,00 euro per 6 minuti).
> Tutto questo grazie a gamestop che non si è degnata minimamente di darmi qualche dritta, non l'hanno manco provata, ROTFL..



Ah beh io li non prenderò veramente niente, sono il peggio del peggio, questa cosa non mi stupisce affatto!


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2014)

Alcuni sono davvero irritanti, l'altra volta gli ho portato battlefield 4 per la 360 , usato negli scaffali stava a 35\40, glielo riporto io, 5\6 euro ahuhua e max payne 3 valutato 3 euro, ahuuhauhahuahuahu


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il colmo, ps4 difettosa non prende più i cd, guarda caso senza manco farlo apposta la porto il giorno dopo che è passato un mese da quando l'ho comprata, il tipo mi fa "eh se ce la portava ieri gliela cambiavamo, ormai non possiamo più, deve chiamare la sony e mettersi d'accordo con loro" ROTFL, chiamo la sony e per 3 volte cade la linea con l'operatore, la quarta volta ci parlo e mi dice che mi arriva un e-mail dove è presente il numero del corriere che devo chiamare per mettermi d'accordo per la spedizione, tempo di attesa 1 mese, dulcis in fundo : costo della chiamata con l'operatore sony (9,00 euro per 6 minuti).
> Tutto questo grazie a gamestop che non si è degnata minimamente di darmi qualche dritta, non l'hanno manco provata, ROTFL..



Gamestop deve cambiarti la console entro due anni per la garanzia legale

Garanzia legale del venditore. Lo sapevate che ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Gamestop deve cambiarti la console entro due anni per la garanzia legale
> 
> Garanzia legale del venditore. Lo sapevate che ...


Ma infatti, cos'è sta baggianata che la garanzia dura un mese? @Iceman hai un centro assistenza Sony dalle tue parti? Se si vacci di persona e porta la tua PS4, altrimenti portala al corriere. L'unica volta che sono andato lì, si sono comportati molto bene (hard disk non funzionante a soli pochi mesi dall'acquisto) la portai e seppur dopo qualche mese, me la diedero gratuitamente una nuova e che ancora funziona a meraviglia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2014)

eggià ragazzi...per la prima volta ho comprato da questi (online) perchè tenete d'occhio il profilo twitter di Gamestop stanno facendo delle offerte di 1 ora pazzesche...ho preso One Piece Pirate Warriors 2 che solo oggi è a 20 euro
c'è qualche gioco in offerta che merita


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma sul serio fanno le ricariche PSN anche da 10 euro?? Vorrei prendere Demon's Souls che sullo store è 7,99 euro..


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio fanno le ricariche PSN anche da 10 euro?? Vorrei prendere Demon's Souls che sullo store è 7,99 euro..


No, però se hai una carta di credito puoi mettere sul tuo account 10 euro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No, però se hai una carta di credito puoi mettere sul tuo account 10 euro.



Ho letto che fanno queste ricariche, che tipo alla fine hai uno scontrino con scritto il codice da inserire... Boh.. Grazie, magari faccio con la postpay


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che fanno queste ricariche, che tipo alla fine hai uno scontrino con scritto il codice da inserire... Boh.. Grazie, magari faccio con la postpay


So che il gamestop fa ste cose e sui forum sulla playstation, anche quello ufficiale, ho letto casi riguardanti persone che inserivano il codice e risultava errato, nonostante fosse nuovo. Gli altri negozi non saprei, però il mio consiglio è: utilizza la postepay, almeno vai sul sicuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio fanno le ricariche PSN anche da 10 euro?? Vorrei prendere Demon's Souls che sullo store è 7,99 euro..



Si hanno le carte prepagate apposite per il PSN


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si hanno le carte prepagate apposite per il PSN


Si ma non da 10 euro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> So che il gamestop fa ste cose e sui forum sulla playstation, anche quello ufficiale, ho letto casi riguardanti persone che inserivano il codice e risultava errato, nonostante fosse nuovo. Gli altri negozi non saprei, però il mio consiglio è: utilizza la postepay, almeno vai sul sicuro.



Infatti. Mi sa che vado con Postpay


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Ma quanto sono fastidiosi alcune volte i commessi? L'altro giorno stavo comprando Dark Souls da regalare a mio fratello, vado alla cassa, pago e:
Commessa "Senti sta per uscire Watch Dogs il 27 giugno, è il gioco dell'anno, è fantastico, meraviglioso (...), vuoi prenotarlo?"
Io "No grazie"
Commessa "Ma come no?!?!11!!! Dai prenota, puoi anche lasciarci l'acconto che ti ridiamo se non lo vuoi più"
Io "No non sono interessato, mi spiace"
Commessa "Dai ma perdi l'occasione"
Io "Ho detto che non mi interessa"
Commessa "Poi non lo trovi più da noi"
Io 

Non so veramente come abbia fatto a non rispondergli male. Se io ti dico di no, significa che non lo voglio!


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono fastidiosi alcune volte i commessi? L'altro giorno stavo comprando Dark Souls da regalare a mio fratello, vado alla cassa, pago e:
> Commessa "Senti sta per uscire Watch Dogs il 27 giugno, è il gioco dell'anno, è fantastico, meraviglioso (...), vuoi prenotarlo?"
> Io "No grazie"
> Commessa "Ma come no?!?!11!!! Dai prenota, puoi anche lasciarci l'acconto che ti ridiamo se non lo vuoi più"
> ...



Sta cosa di prenotare i giochi non l'ho ancora capita. Tanto al day one li trovi in tutti i negozi/centri commerciali/store.


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sta cosa di prenotare i giochi non l'ho ancora capita. Tanto al day one li trovi in tutti i negozi/centri commerciali/store.



Quando mi stava dicendo "poi non lo trovi più" in effetti gli stavo quasi per ridere in faccia 
Tanto al dayone quando decido di comprare vado sempre altrove, mentre l'usato internet o al limite OpenGames (prezzi molto più onesti). Loro gli unici che ti fanno pagare i giochi al dayone 70,99 invece di 69,99. 
Ah, e per finire, spulciando tra gli usati PS2 ho trovato un'altra perla:God of War 2 usato a 17,99!!! Ma qualcuno gli ha detto che la rimasterizzazione in HD del primo e secondo ormai si rova facile a 20 euro o meno?


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Maggio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sta cosa di prenotare i giochi non l'ho ancora capita. Tanto al day one li trovi in tutti i negozi/centri commerciali/store.


Spesso gamestop a chi prenota regala qualche cavolata.Tipo dlc in esclusiva o una versione limited che trovi solo da loro.
Lo fanno anche altre catene, pure di negozi online, ognuna vende una qualche cavolata diversa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Maggio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Spesso gamestop a chi prenota regala qualche cavolata.Tipo dlc in esclusiva o una versione limited che trovi solo da loro.
> Lo fanno anche altre catene, pure di negozi online, ognuna vende una qualche cavolata diversa.


Gamestop ti promette anche le magliette, che poi chissà come si esauriscono in 1-2 giorni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono fastidiosi alcune volte i commessi? L'altro giorno stavo comprando Dark Souls da regalare a mio fratello, vado alla cassa, pago e:
> Commessa "Senti sta per uscire Watch Dogs il 27 giugno, è il gioco dell'anno, è fantastico, meraviglioso (...), vuoi prenotarlo?"
> Io "No grazie"
> Commessa "Ma come no?!?!11!!! Dai prenota, puoi anche lasciarci l'acconto che ti ridiamo se non lo vuoi più"
> ...


Se le prenotazioni quasi le pretendono, un motivo ci sarà. Magari stanno fallendo  .


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Gamestop ti promette anche le magliette, che poi chissà come si esauriscono in 1-2 giorni.



"_Ehhhh mi spiace ma quelle sono fino ad esaurimento scorte"_(cit.)
Poi gli vorresti scaricare addosso un kalashnikov


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono fastidiosi alcune volte i commessi? L'altro giorno stavo comprando Dark Souls da regalare a mio fratello, vado alla cassa, pago e:
> Commessa "Senti sta per uscire Watch Dogs il 27 giugno, è il gioco dell'anno, è fantastico, meraviglioso (...), vuoi prenotarlo?"
> Io "No grazie"
> Commessa "Ma come no?!?!11!!! Dai prenota, puoi anche lasciarci l'acconto che ti ridiamo se non lo vuoi più"
> ...





A me è capitata una cosa simile un paio di settimane fa, stavo dando un occhio all'usato. Solita domanda: "Posso essere d'aiuto?" Solita risposta: "no, sto dando giusto un'occhiata". 

Dopo 5 minuti buoni mi ritrovo di fianco la commessa che mi fa? "Sei interessato a watch Dogs?" ecc...

Sono rimasto perplesso... Per me non è un caso che fosse sempre una ragazza e non un ragazzo. Magari pensano che qualche morto di figa si faccia intortare dalla commessa di turno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2014)

appena venduto fifa 14 a un mio amico a 20 euro,non oso immaginare quanto me lo avrebbero valutato i ladri


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> appena venduto fifa 14 a un mio amico a 20 euro,non oso immaginare quanto me lo avrebbero valutato i ladri



_"Guarda questo gioco è poco recente, te lo posso valutare 3 euro. Ehhhh lo so mi dispiace ma hanno già annunciato FIFA 15"_(cit.)


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me è capitata una cosa simile un paio di settimane fa, stavo dando un occhio all'usato. Solita domanda: "Posso essere d'aiuto?" Solita risposta: "no, sto dando giusto un'occhiata".
> 
> Dopo 5 minuti buoni mi ritrovo di fianco la commessa che mi fa? "Sei interessato a watch Dogs?" ecc...
> 
> Sono rimasto perplesso... Per me non è un caso che fosse sempre una ragazza e non un ragazzo. Magari pensano che qualche morto di figa si faccia intortare dalla commessa di turno.



Si è probabile. Questo per confermare la serietà di questa catena.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me è capitata una cosa simile un paio di settimane fa, stavo dando un occhio all'usato. Solita domanda: "Posso essere d'aiuto?" Solita risposta: "no, sto dando giusto un'occhiata".
> 
> Dopo 5 minuti buoni mi ritrovo di fianco la commessa che mi fa? "Sei interessato a watch Dogs?" ecc...
> 
> Sono rimasto perplesso... Per me non è un caso che fosse sempre una ragazza e non un ragazzo. Magari pensano che qualche morto di figa si faccia intortare dalla commessa di turno.


Mica scemi


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> appena venduto fifa 14 a un mio amico a 20 euro,non oso immaginare quanto me lo avrebbero valutato i ladri


20 euro?!meno male che è amico tuo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> 20 euro?!meno male che è amico tuo



bhè chiedevo 30 agli sconosciuti  e comunque non è un amico "stretto" 


sono senza money purtroppo


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

Boh, alla fine mi son deciso a provare l'online, ma non ho capito come funziona, sti 14 giorni di prova come faccio ad averli? Non c'è un codice? Ho cercato sulla scatola, negli scontrini, nei manuali all'interno, non c'è un tubo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2014)

Io per PS3 ho fatto il periodo di prova di 14 giorni, devi andare sul PSN io l'ho fatto da PC.

Almeno per la mia console è una cavolata, perchè ho solo 3 giochi tipo che posso provare..


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

si ma per la ps4 dico


----------

